#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  BJP vs Congress !! who will run this country better?

## Abhinav2

India is seeing one it's worst slumps in the terms of Economic growth and the government's steps to correct it, seem inadequate ! with the general elections coming, who do you think will give India it's better future? BJP or Congress? (NDA or UPA?)





  Similar Threads: give the link of IRC (Indian Road Congress) rules for highway engg in .pdf format Top  iiits in the country?? IIT Madras has the fastest computer in the country Which country will win this years Cricket World CUP??

----------


## KrazyKanika

No one!! i don't think any of them is capable enough to get India's growth back on track. Both of these parties indulge in dirty politics and all they know to do is, corruption. But i strongly feel that Arvind Kejriwal will bring new hope to Indian Politics and if he manages to win, it'll be a good thing for the country.

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

It's gonna be BJP and Narendra Modi all the way! I really want that the NDA comes into power and Modi becomes the next PM of this country! Look what he did to Gujrat! He made the lives of people so much better there! i just hope that when he becomes the PM, he makes the life better for people of our country!

----------

